# Forum Home Renovation Painting  paint sprayer

## baileyboy

Hi, I'm looking at buying a paint spray. Saw some in Bunnings that range from $30 to $300. They were so busy that I can't get any advice from the staff. 
Anyone here care to give me a run down?

----------


## Blocker

> Hi, I'm looking at buying a paint spray. Saw some in Bunnings that range from $30 to $300. They were so busy that I can't get any advice from the staff. 
> Anyone here care to give me a run down?

  What are you planning to spray?
Blocker

----------


## baileyboy

VJ walls, vj ceilings and weather board exterior.

----------


## mudbrick

Good question this, I've seen Aldi is selling a low pressure spray system next weekend for about $60 and wondering if this would be good enough to paint my roof tiles with the nu tech stuff  :Confused: . I've seen those Bunnings ones and they look to be much the same. The aldi unit has a 3 year warranty in case that matters

----------


## baileyboy

I've been reading online and it seems the one to use for house painting is airless. However, it also says you need to back roll which seems to defeat the whole purpose of have a sprayer. I'm quite a fussy painter. If the finish is that bad, then I won't bother. 
I have done a whole plasterboard house using rollers. The thought of brushing all VJ boards and then using a roller seems too much work! 
Love to hear what other people do.

----------


## shauck

I think (was told once) the purpose of back rolling is not because it's a bad finish. I think it's more so it looks rolled and touch ups would blend better down the track if needed. At least for inside walls.

----------


## GoodEnough

Not sure if this is helpful but we recently bought a bosch sprayer from Bunnings. The idea is to use it for the undercoat (new build so fresh gyprock). So far it has worked perfectly for that. I am not sure if we will use it to do other coats but we are going to give it a go in a small room like the walk in robe just to see how it goes. If hubby sprays and I roll after him based on how quickly we have sprayed undercoat it would not take us long at all to paint a room.

----------


## Steffen595

bought the 2nd smallest Wagner airless, paint needs to be quite thin for it to be able to spray it. Did some doors, nice finish. But heaps of messing around, small paint container, empty in no time. Heaps of cleaning. 3 Swivel valves will cost as much as a new one and seems they not meant to last. Plus its noisy, took seconds to get the neighbour out when I attacked the fence. And really have to thighten the nozzle thingy, otherwise it drips, gets messy finish. Its fun though, bit like Heston uses one of these to spray chocolate.
advices:
-you would want to get an industrial one which gets the paint straight from the bucket
 -go to your paint shop. Mine was $100 at paintaway in Preston, in Bunnings it was on "special" for $150. Could have done price matching and get it at BigB for $90 then, but I rather bought it at the paintshop, as those guys are more helpful
-for the Nutec stuff, if you think about heat reflective, don't bother. Their charcoal vs. any charcoal finds you 3°. From 58° to 55°

----------


## baileyboy

AA Spray - ATOMEX DIY Airless Sprayers 
I saw this one. Looks the goods. Anyone used them?

----------


## Bobthedog

> AA Spray - ATOMEX DIY Airless Sprayers 
> I saw this one. Looks the goods. Anyone used them?

  I bought one the other day and used it for the first time yesterday. I love it. 
I used it to paint my weather board shed, which I built about 6 years ago and never quite got around to painting (luckily I used per-primed boards) 
after masking with a 'uni-pro hand masker' which feeds the roll of paper and the masking tape out together - and which I think you would be insane not to have one...really, it is great - it took me about half an hour to paint the shed and put on about 5.5 litres of dulux weathershield straight from the can. It was good fun and gave a very good finish. Minimal overspray. Made painting fun. 
of course, cleaning up is a bit of a pain in the butt. Not difficult, just a bit time consuming, but I will get quicker a it next time. 
cheers 
andrew

----------


## baileyboy

Thanks Guys. 
I was put off the spraying method as people said it makes a huge mess (I've just repolished my floors) so I don't want to use a sprayer inside. 
Then... I saw the Wagner Wallperfect W985E. This looks like it will be quite a tidy way. Your thoughts?
I have VJ walls (the pencil rounded version). Not sure if it will work... the thought of doing it by brush scares me...

----------

